# I am here for you always in these difficult times



## newtagaloglearner

Can anybody help me to translate this saying into Tagalog please " I am here for you always in these difficult times".

I would like to learn the language, but my girlfriend is going through some bad family times and I would like to show that I am here for her whenever she needs me.  I would like to say this to her in Tagalog rather than English to show that I am trying and willing to male the effort for her.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeffjohn

Nandito ako para sayo lagi sa mahirap ng mga panahon. This is only a guess as I'm still learning Tagalog.A native speaker or someone better versed would be able to provide a better answer.


----------



## niernier

> " I am here for you always in these difficult times"


_Nandito lang ako lagi para sa'yo sa lahat ng mga mahihirap na sandaling ito.
_
Nandito lang ako lagi para sa'yo = I am always here for you
sa lahat ng mga mahihirap na sandaling ito = in all these difficult times

Or you might want to say it in a fewer words,

Nandito lang ako lagi handang umalalay sa'yo.
_I am always here ready to help you.

EDIT:

_


Jeffjohn said:


> Nandito ako para sayo lagi sa mahirap ng mga panahon.


_Mahirap na panahon_ sounds unnatural to me...but you can say _panahon ng kagipitan_ to mean "difficult times". You actually gave me a good idea. 

*Nandito lang ako lagi para sa'yo sa lahat ng panahon ng kagipitan.*
I am always here for you in all the difficult times.


----------



## newtagaloglearner

Many thanks, I like the reply using less words and it seems to say what I would like in a much nicer way.  Thanks again


----------



## Scherle

You could just simply say, "Nandito lang ako para saiyo kahit anong mangyari." [I am always here for you no matter what happen.]


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Kasama mo ako sa panahon ng kagipitan/pangangailangan.


----------

